# 105 5700 long cage?



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

Am I correct that I have read, that the 105 5700 long cage offers a 11-30 or 12-30 cassette, so if this is correct, is there a little fudge factor were one could get a 11-32 to work.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

according to the easily found and viewed tech spec on the 105 derailleurs, Shimano says the max tooth cog is 28, and they of course only make a 'road' cassette w/ a 28t large cog. a 30t cog may work on some bikes depending on how long the hanger is...i doubt many would work w/ a 32t cog. like any 'long cage' derailleur, the 'long' part doesn't allow bigger cogs, it just wraps more chain for a triple.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Check this thread*

Here is a resent thread I started asking pretty much the same question. The solution I found has worked out very well.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/shimano-105-wider-range-gearing-279626.html


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Shimano recently updated the rear derailleur to 5701. 

The short cage SS version is now spec'd at 11/30 min/max and the mid cage GS version is now spec'd at 11/32 min/max


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

vettracer said:


> Shimano recently updated the rear derailleur to 5701.
> 
> The short cage SS version is now spec'd at 11/30 min/max and the mid cage GS version is now spec'd at 11/32 min/max


where are you seeing this? everywhere i've looked says 30tmax cog for both SS and GS...which is to be expected if they don't change the geometry of how the main body moves. as i've said before...many many times...the long cage itself does NOT allow a larger cog than the short cage. it ONLY wraps more chain for triple cranks. at this point there are no service instructions for the 5701 on shimano's site but all the places selling it are saying 30t max for both cage lengths. 
i know that shimano is pretty 'safe' w/ their recommendations and there is some room to experiement w/ different frames/hanger lengths. i would recommend that anyone wanting to try it to definitely give it a go and see if it works on their bike. but...there is obviously no way to say it will definitely work unless you do just that.


----------



## DanRC (Apr 4, 2012)

For what it's worth, I use an Ultegra long cage RD with an 11-34 cassette on two bikes. On a newer Felt everything just worked. On an older Giant I had to find a longer B screw and reverse it, but it also worked. Despite the Shimano spec noting a 28T maximum sprocket, both bikes shift perfectly.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The standard 105-5700 will actually take up to 32. The *new *105-5701 will go to 34. You may need a longer B screw or not.

I think the industry is starting to accept that those who *buy* bikes actually prefer help on hills more than the possibility of 29mhp on the flat.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek2.3 said:


> The standard 105-5700 will actually take up to 32. The *new *105-5701 will go to 34. You may need a longer B screw or not.
> 
> I think the industry is starting to accept that those who *buy* bikes actually prefer help on hills more than the possibility of 29mhp on the flat.


please link to this spec...'cuz i'm not seeing it anywhere. the 5700 is only 'supposed' to work w/ a 28. it 'might' work w/ a 30 or 32 on some bikes, but not all. i've never seen ANY shimano road derailleur that is spec'd by shimano to work w/ a 34. show me a shimano tech doc that says this is how it's _supposed to work_.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> i'm not seeing it anywhere.


I'm not seeing it either. RD-5701 largest sprocket is 30T. As you said, people apparently are confusing "largest sprocket" with "wrap capacity."


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

wim said:


> I'm not seeing it either. RD-5701 largest sprocket is 30T. As you said, people apparently are confusing "largest sprocket" with "wrap capacity."


exactly...
and installing a longer B tension screw is also known as 'doing it wrong' in case you were wondering. minimally exeprienced home mechanics who have made something work on their own bike should not give 'general' advice w/o qualifying the level of their experience. :mad2:


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> where are you seeing this? everywhere i've looked says 30tmax cog for both SS and GS...which is to be expected if they don't change the geometry of how the main body moves. as i've said before...many many times...the long cage itself does NOT allow a larger cog than the short cage. it ONLY wraps more chain for triple cranks. at this point there are no service instructions for the 5701 on shimano's site but all the places selling it are saying 30t max for both cage lengths.
> i know that shimano is pretty 'safe' w/ their recommendations and there is some room to experiement w/ different frames/hanger lengths. i would recommend that anyone wanting to try it to definitely give it a go and see if it works on their bike. but...there is obviously no way to say it will definitely work unless you do just that.


I saw it on BTI's web site. I did not confirm as I assumed they just copied Shimano's specs. Maybe not.

BTI | Rear Derailleurs from Shimano (page 1)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

DanRC said:


> For what it's worth, I use an Ultegra medium cage RD with an 11-34 cassette on two bikes. On a newer Felt everything just worked. On an older Giant I had to find a longer B screw and reverse it, but it also worked. Despite the Shimano spec noting a 28T maximum sprocket, both bikes shift perfectly.


MED cage? there are only SS(short) and GS(long) cages available. are you calling the GS a medium cage?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> MED cage? there are only SS(short) and GS(long) cages available.


The confusion on that will never go away. Shimano tech docs (top) have "short" and "long," but a number of ad copy and tech writers (text example at the bottom) use "short" and "medium" or the really silly "mid." Of course, if you can't even count zeros, what can you expect...


----------



## DanRC (Apr 4, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> MED cage? there are only SS(short) and GS(long) cages available. are you calling the GS a medium cage?


Right you are. Somewhere I picked up medium cage for the GS and it's a hard habit for me to break. I was referring to the GS, aka long cage.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

DanRC said:


> Right you are. Somewhere I picked up medium cage for the GS and it's a hard habit for me to break. I was referring to the GS, aka long cage.


compared to a mtb derailleur it looks pretty much 'medium':thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I replaced my close ratio cassette with an 11-34 Shimano cassette for a cross country tour. I also replaced my Dura Ace rear derailleur with a Shimano mt bike der & a longer chain. Worked like a charm.


----------



## tinfoilhat (May 16, 2010)

Here's a picture of the box from an Ebay auction.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Shimano is pretty conservative with it's cassette sizing, and wrap numbers.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I replaced my close ratio cassette with an 11-34 Shimano cassette for a cross country tour. I also replaced my Dura Ace rear derailleur with a Shimano mt bike der & a longer chain. Worked like a charm.


Just to refine your statement,
One needs to use a 9 SPEED shimano mtb RD with a mid or long cage to get this to work. An XTR 971, or XT 770.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

*Shimano RD 5701 supports larger cassettes - finally*

thought you would be interested in this. 

If you remember me I am the guy riding cross country this summer and had the issue with trying to use a 32t cassette with my Dura Ace 7800 components (for climbing).

I went in with your recommendations and my bike shop was in the process of ordering the components (Shimano MTB RD) when their supplier told them about the new Shimano 5701 RD. According to the specs the RD can support a 32t cassette:

The RD-5701-S is available in Short Cage (SS) or Mid Cage (GS) models. Silver.

Short Cage (SS): 30t max cog; 16t max chainring difference; 33t wrap capacity
Medium Cage (GS): 32t max cog; 22t max chainring difference; 39t wrap capacity

So I decided to give it a go and had them install the 5701 RD with the Sram 12-32t cassette and the Sram chain that has a master link (versus the Dura Ace)

Results have exceeded my expectation. The literature on the RD says it incorporates "the wide link design" of the Dura Ace RD. The sifting is smooth and I can use all 10 gears in the rear with either my 34 or 50 front. There is some lag on some of the shifts - but most likely is the results of the new cable stretching - too early to tell.

I was going to switch back to the Dura Ace RD when I return from my trip but I am thinking now to just stay with the 5701. 

Thank god my local bike shop was there to help me - Orleans Cycle in Orleans Mass.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Interesting*

To cxwrench's point, I have yet to come across a Shimano tech doc that specs a Shimano road derailleur at 32T. Interesting that Shimano's packaging provided specs that their tech docs do not. Looks like Shimano is confused as well. 

Personally, I feel that Shimano is missing the boat on this issue. The simple fact that this topic (how to run a 32 on a Shimano drive train) is discussed so much is a pretty powerful signal that a meaningful sector of the market wants/demands this capability. One has to wonder why Shimano is not responding to the demand.

Also, with respect to cxwrench's point that installing a longer B-screw is "doing it wrong." He is, no doubt, technically correct on this issue as the success of this work around is very much dependent on the length of the derailleur hanger. However, if it works, it works. 

I have done several gearing conversions to run a 32, some with MTB derailleurs and some with GS road derailleurs. All have produced very good results. Some have required more fiddling around to get them to work right. The MTB derailleurs do seem to handle the 32 better. However, the MTB derailleurs do not seem to have the same crispness to the shifts between the mid-sized and smaller cogs on the cassette. Once again, to cxwrench's point, this is just anecdotal evidence from a moderately experienced home mechanic working on a small set of equipment combinations...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kt22mike said:


> thought you would be interested in this.
> 
> If you remember me I am the guy riding cross country this summer and had the issue with trying to use a 32t cassette with my Dura Ace 7800 components (for climbing).
> 
> ...


very cool that worked out so well for you. it's great when you have a shop that can figure things like this out and make them work.
one thing, though. cables don't stretch. at all. housing compresses a tiny bit, and ferrules become thoroughly seated on the ends of the housing. this should be taken care of before the bike leaves the shop, so you should not notice ANY change in shifting performance once you take the bike. if things are done the 'right way', there should not be a need for any adjustments once the job is done.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

I just has the Shimano 105 model 5701 installed and it is supporting a 12-32T Sram cassette (connected to my Dura Ace 7800 shifter). Works like a charm. As smooth as my Dura Ace RD was.

When my bike shop told me about the product I tried finding the product on the Shimano web site - not there.

Here is technical information I received from the website of the parts supplier that my bike shop uses....

The RD-5701-S is available in Short Cage (SS) or Mid Cage (GS) models. Silver.

Short Cage (SS): 30t max cog; 16t max chainring difference; 33t wrap capacity
Medium Cage (GS): 32t max cog; 22t max chainring difference; 39t wrap capacity


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kt22mike said:


> I just has the Shimano 105 model 5701 installed and it is supporting a 12-32T Sram cassette (connected to my Dura Ace 7800 shifter). Works like a charm. As smooth as my Dura Ace RD was.
> 
> When my bike shop told me about the product I tried finding the product on the Shimano web site - not there.
> 
> ...


just saw it on our distributor's site. it will work w/ a 32t cog _when used with a double crank_, if used w/ a triple the max cog is 30. shimano is finally trying to catch up w/ sram in this area.


----------



## tinfoilhat (May 16, 2010)

I'm running it on a 98 Lemond with a fairly short hanger and it easily handles 32 teeth with the B-screw all the way out. Shifting is smooth and fast. I was using a Deore and although the shifting is the same, this is quite a bit lighter and looks much better. A black cage would look even better.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

kt22mike said:


> thought you would be interested in this.
> 
> If you remember me I am the guy riding cross country this summer and had the issue with trying to use a 32t cassette with my Dura Ace 7800 components (for climbing).
> 
> ...



Im putting a bigger cassette on my mates bike. Its a 5701 RD BUT how do you tell if its SS or GS??

Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

durianrider said:


> Im putting a bigger cassette on my mates bike. Its a 5701 RD BUT how do you tell if its SS or GS??
> 
> Thanks!


You look at it. It'll say on the back of the body. Or there's always the googles...thousands of photos for reference.


----------



## Bordens (Mar 28, 2014)

I have an older road bike with a long cage 105 rear derailleur and a 11 32 cassette and at the front a 105 dual using 38 and 54 tooth rings it works great.


Ventura Roubaix said:


> Am I correct that I have read, that the 105 5700 long cage offers a 11-30 or 12-30 cassette, so if this is correct, is there a little fudge factor were one could get a 11-32 to work.


----------



## Bordens (Mar 28, 2014)

p.s. getting the chain length just right was the trick


----------



## Bordens (Mar 28, 2014)

*Long Cage vs Short cage (11/32) cassett*

One more thought used the long cage as had to consider ability of the derailleur to handle the difference of 11/54 highest gear and 32/38 lowest gear.
I do not have a granny ring, dual front rings 54-38=16 teeth and casset of 32-11=21 teeth for a total of 37T, long cage derailleur max was 39T and short cage was 33T the long cage was the only choice.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

Cheers. 

There is no number on the back plate but it looks like an SS from the google images.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

durianrider said:


> Cheers.
> 
> There is no number on the back plate but it looks like an SS from the google images.


Shimano derailleurs ALWAYS have the model # on the back of the body. Look behind the part that says Ultegra, the matching piece on the back side of the derailleur will have something like this:









And as I look at that, there is nothing to differentiate the difference between SS & GS...hmmmmmm. Guess you'll just have to go visual on that.


----------



## Roadhead (Apr 21, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> just saw it on our distributor's site. it will work w/ a 32t cog _when used with a double crank_, if used w/ a triple the max cog is 30. shimano is finally trying to catch up w/ sram in this area.


This must be how Surly can run the Straggler stock drivetrain with a Shimano Tiagra RD-4601, Long cage with Shimano CS-HG62, 11–32t(specs pulled from Surly website)

I'm a beer drinking home mechanic with limited build experience, but I love to tinker 

I'm building my first bike from the ground up(Salsa Vaya) and really like how the Surly Straggler was geared for the area I live. When I started to check compatibility I started to run into some questions which lead me to this forum. 

So here is my question. It seems you can run a 11-32t with a double crank(or so they say). I'm wanted to run the Shimano Cx70 46/34t with a 105 rear derailleur with the 11-32. However, it seems to be the general consensus that you will have to back the b-screw all the way our or do some major tinkering. Since the long cage derailleur only helps with chain slack for triple cranks, would a short hanger be fine?

Am I just wasting my time to get this to work? I want something that is smooth and seamless with the shifting. Its been fun looking at parts to buy but Shimano makes it ****ing tough to figure this **** outShould I just go to Sram components(no cross stuff there).

Thanks for the input for a novice !!


----------



## Roadhead (Apr 21, 2008)

Roadhead said:


> This must be how Surly can run the Straggler stock drivetrain with a Shimano Tiagra RD-4601, Long cage with Shimano CS-HG62, 11–32t(specs pulled from Surly website)
> 
> I'm a beer drinking home mechanic with limited build experience, but I love to tinker
> 
> ...


Back to the top


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

See my original post. i am using the new 105 derailleur and an 11/32T cassette. Road the bike cross country (3800 miles) and it worked like a charm (front is a 50/34 compact crank). Doubt the front you are thinking of would make any difference to the rear shifting. Here is my original post......
_
I just has the Shimano 105 model 5701 installed and it is supporting a 12-32T Sram cassette (connected to my Dura Ace 7800 shifter). Works like a charm. As smooth as my Dura Ace RD was.

When my bike shop told me about the product I tried finding the product on the Shimano web site - not there.

Here is technical information I received from the website of the parts supplier that my bike shop uses....

The RD-5701-S is available in Short Cage (SS) or Mid Cage (GS) models. Silver.

Short Cage (SS): 30t max cog; 16t max chainring difference; 33t wrap capacity
Medium Cage (GS): 32t max cog; 22t max chainring difference; 39t wrap capacity_


----------



## Roadhead (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Kt, 

Thanks for the answer on my question. I'm going to give it a try and I'll let every one know how it goes. 

Thanks again


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> exactly...
> and installing a longer B tension screw is also known as 'doing it wrong' in case you were wondering. minimally exeprienced home mechanics who have made something work on their own bike should not give 'general' advice w/o qualifying the level of their experience. :mad2:


As you stated before, this is a "hack". However, it should work though will wear parts out faster and shifting won't be quite as smooth and accurate. It will not result in a catastrophic failure so it's worth experimenting with. I mean, how often will you be in that largest cassette cog where you are putting wear on the pulleys?

That being said, if you really want to do this right, for $50 or so, install a Deore rear derailleur m590 or m591 (not m592 or m593!!) with your larger cassette and do the job right.


----------



## hicksycle (Jan 8, 2013)

Chain Reactions description for 5701 has specs I couldn't find on Shimano site:

Shimano 105 5701 10 Speed Rear Mech | Chain Reaction Cycles

I could find info about 10 speed Tiagra derailleurs on Shimano site:

Double crank
2015-2016 SHIMANO Product Information Web
Click on rear derailleur

Triple crank
2015-2016 SHIMANO Product Information Web
Click on rear derailleur


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

hicksycle said:


> Chain Reactions description for 5701 has specs I couldn't find on Shimano site:
> 
> Shimano 105 5701 10 Speed Rear Mech | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> ...


Taking 3 yrs to find out if a 105 has a long cage and will work with a wide range cassette is being very thorough


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Running a GS 7700 10 speed Ultegra rear DR with a 11-32 XT 10 speed cassette for a while now. With a compact crank setup, for my hilly machine/wheel. 

Shifts better than I expected it to. As it is shifts and performs fine, not quite as crisp as my 7800 short cage with a 12-27, but 90% or better as good I'd say...

Having sold my Triple Ultgera hill bike, I needed to have something to get my fat ars up 20% grades without tearing my knees out. that was 30/30 lowest, the 34/32 on the compact double is 1 gear inch not as low...

Is it pushing the Shimano max tooth spec, yes. But on my Six13 has no issue related to performance with a little B-screw diddle....

Isn't the 5700 GS the same geom ?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Old thread for sure - the Trek Crockett can still be bought new with a standard 105 RDR and a 12/30 cassette and it works fine.


----------

